# neo engines



## 93ser#3 (Nov 9, 2002)

Could anybody please, please tell me where I can get some, any info on any (perferably all 3 ) of the neo vvl engines. Where to buy? Specs? I've been around for a while now (have owned 3 classics and an nx 2000) and have seen very little on these motors. I spoke to Jason (jgycustoms) and from what I here it's basically a drop in affair. I believe he accidentally got one on one of his shipments from wherever it is he gets his motors from. Thats what he told me anyway. I've done my share of bluebird swaps in the past as well as a jdm sr20, but I just recently got my hands on yet another b13 and want to try something different. Please help me.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2401050728&category=33615

6 days left.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I don’t trust that e-bay guy. I think it is the same guy who was selling one using a friends of mines picture. I also don’t think the picture he is using is off a US spec car. Isn't the throttle cable on the wrong side? I know on my car it loops all the way around the front of the engine. On a RWD car it would not. People are paying under 2K now for a clean sr20ve. That engine is not clean. The moderators can tell me if this is not appropriate but go to www.sr20deforum.com and read thru the VE section for more info.


----------

